# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Costes Económicos - Economía del Agua >  Canal Isabel II Gestión reparte 118,3 millones entre los accionistas

## NoRegistrado

> La primera Junta General Ordinaria de Accionistas del Canal de Isabel II Gestión aprobó, sin votos en contra, las cuentas del ejercicio de 2012 con una cifra de negocio de 451 millones de euros (frente a los 700 millones de todo 2011), un beneficio neto de 131,5 millones en sus seis primeros meses de existencia se creó hace un año y y está valorada en 2.148 millones y un dividendo complementario para los socios de otros 48,8 millones. A la Junta estaban convocados el ente público Canal de Isabel II (82,4% de las acciones) y los 111 ayuntamientos que forman parte del accionariado de la compañía (17,6% restante). La intención del Gobierno regional es privatizar hasta el 49% antes de 2016.
> 
> La Junta aprobó el reparto de 118,3 millones en dividendos para los accionistas, de los que 69,5 millones fueron distribuidos como dividendo a cuenta a finales de 2012. También tuvo el visto bueno el dividendo complementario de 48,8 millones, con un 98,7% de votos a favor. Los municipios del PSM y de IU representados se abstuvieron (1,2%). En total asistieron 60 accionistas, de los cuales 30 comparecieron personalmente y el resto lo hizo por delegación. La deuda del Canal, que a 31 de diciembre de 2011 ascendía a 1.156 millones, y un año después se redujo por debajo de 950 millones.
> 
> El cónclave también aprobó el nombramiento de Diego Sanjuanbenito, delegado del área de Medio Ambiente de Madrid capital, como miembro del Consejo de Administración de la sociedad. Además se fijó en 600 euros las dietas por asistencia para los vocales del Consejo. La Junta hizo constar en acta que Salvador Victoria que además de ser el consejero de Presidencia y Justicia y portavoz del Ejecutivo autonómico ha sucedido a Ignacio González al frente del Consejo de la firma de gestión de agua y Enrique Ossorio (Economía y Hacienda), no perciben ninguna remuneración de la empresa.


http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2013/06/...14_348805.html

Este concepto de "reparto de beneficios entre los accionistas" cuando se trata de una empresa creada con dinero y esfuerzo del estado español, en sus múltiples y distintas administraciones, es que me chirría.

Vamos a ver, de acuerdo que los accionistas de momento son la CAM y los distintos ayuntamientos. Pero es una preparación para hacerlo atractivo y repartir ese pastizal entre los amigotes que vengan a por su trozo de tarta cuando pase a manos privadas el 49%

¿Es que esos 130 millones, que son unos veintiunmil seiscientos millonazos de las antiguas pesetas, no se puesden repartir entre los recibos de agua de los sufridos madrileños en el próximo año? Pero si es que somos los madrileños los que tendremos que soportar las pérdidas en caso de que las haya.
O más aún, ¿están bien calculadas las tarifas? por lo visto no.
En mi grupo de viviendas, cuando hay un beneficio de lo que sea se reparte en forma de descuentos de mantenimiento de comunidad entre los vecinos.

Por mucho que me lo quieran disfrazar, me parece un mangoneo, una golfería, y un desprecio hacia el ciudadano brutal.
Cuando hoy he visto las maravillosas fotos que habéis puesto en el foro de las diversas etapas de la construcción del Canal, la gente que estaba penando trabajando en la obra, prisioneros o no, me llega al alma. Mientras la gente se dejó la piel por una obra pública, o bien el dinero en forma de impuestos, ahora llegan unos paniaguados y se lo van a repartir.

Y todavía habrá alguien que lo aplaudirá.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

